
Redshift: adjust screen color temperature according to your surroundings - akashtndn
https://github.com/jonls/redshift
======
anotheryou
Would be great to base it on the camera. I have tape over it anyways and could
use white tape. I assume you can disable auto-apperture to get the true
(relative) brightness? Would need to calibrate itself over a few days of
course.

